

Show HN: Mixcastr - sycr

URL: http://mixcastr.com/<p>The end of the weekend is here, and my project (roughly 15 hours) is done.<p>It's called Mixcastr, and it uses the Sound Cloud API to serve songs from their platform, based on user queries. So yeah, it's really just a glorified search interface - but I had fun making it. Hopefully next weekend I'll expand on its functionality/utility.<p>Breakdown:<p>Sinatra, Twitter Bootstrap, SoundCloud JavaScript SDK, and Heroku, Polymorphs, CloudMade
======
sycr
Clickable link: <http://mixcastr.com/>

------
jason_slack
This is slick. Where did you get all the album artwork?

------
leeHS
Cool. Are you planning to do something with the map?

